
Introducing “Zero,” a new app to help you fast - obilgic
https://medium.com/@kevinrose/introducing-zero-a-new-app-to-help-you-fast-209935e8245d#.2sxlkwm4n
======
richard___
The reasons given for needing an app to do this are spurious. Classic case of
over-complicating a simple thing.

~~~
SanFranManDan
I saw an app for 5 minute meditation (I think it is a yc company)
[https://www.simplehabitapp.com](https://www.simplehabitapp.com) it is one
year for a $100 or something or $300 for lifetime. I think a lot of people
believe that if they spend money, it makes them more likely to follow what
they set out to do. App creators are more than happy to provide that service
(exercise apps, weight tracking apps, etc.)

~~~
zuccs
For sure. It makes them accountable. Check out why dietbet.com (no
affiliation) works for the same reason.

------
DrScump

      Within 7 days, I had dropped five pounds.
    

Using just scale-weight changes to pronounce a diet a "success" is folly. Any
glucose-reducing diet will produce considerable water loss.

I lost _13 pounds_ in less than 36 hours the first time I went keto. I then
lost virtually nothing in the subsequent 3 weeks.

------
donclark
This is a related video that I believe is worth watching: Longevity & Why I
now eat One Meal a Day
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKfR6bAXr-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKfR6bAXr-c)

------
kksjallk
Wouldn't it be wiser to skip dinner instead of breakfast?

~~~
dogma1138
No it doesn't you use nutrients in your sleep going to bed on an empty stomach
is not healthy and mentally harsher than skipping breakfast and taking an
early lunch.

~~~
NwmG
this is really interesting, do you have a source?

------
rubiquity
It would be nice if we could remove the "@KevinRose" bit from this title.
Allowing that kind of callout further promotes the growing concern (reality?)
that the people behind a startup matters more than what problem the startup is
actually trying to solve.

If someone is really wondering what Kevin Rose is up to they can do a simple
search and find out.

~~~
dudleyf
I first parsed this as an app to help you message Kevin Rose quickly.

------
zitterbewegung
So once you get the bad PR of someone dying from using the app and possibly
investigated by the FDA/FTC who will want to use the app? This is one of the
scariest apps I have ever come across.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
I would be fascinated to learn the death toll associated with skipping
breakfast.

~~~
analogmemory
I see lots of people who run on just coffee for breakfast. They are also some
really cranky motherfuckers till they've had lunch.

